# how to adjust in-dash clock? mk3 jetta



## Alfredo_mk3 (Nov 6, 2008)

hey all, i have a 98' jetta, the clock is off, how do i adjust it? it has two buttons i think, dont wanna press the wrong one, lol, and by buttons i mean the one's that are on the plastic covering of the speedo
thanks in advance!


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: how to adjust in-dash clock? mk3 jetta (Alfredo_mk3)*

There are two small divots, one for the hours, one for the minutes. There is no AM or PM, so if you set the time for "7:32" it could be in the morning or evening. There were a few early model cars that had 24 hour clocks, but yours is probably the 12 hour type...

Mike


----------



## Alfredo_mk3 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: how to adjust in-dash clock? mk3 jetta (Blk95VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blk95VR6* »_There are two small divots, one for the hours, one for the minutes. There is no AM or PM, so if you set the time for "7:32" it could be in the morning or evening. There were a few early model cars that had 24 hour clocks, but yours is probably the 12 hour type...

Mike

Thanks Mike!
yep mine is the 12 hour, i'll have to adjust it once i can brave the snow/wind...
thanks again!


----------

